
Ask HN: Why is Bitcoin.org editable in the browser? - MrBra
https://bitcoin.org/en/
======
MrBra
Just click/tap and hold for a couple of seconds and the webpage becomes
editable in the browser window.

Anyone's got a clue why is that so?

~~~
dqv
in [https://bitcoin.org/js/main.js](https://bitcoin.org/js/main.js):

    
    
        function makeEditable(e) {
          // An easter egg that makes the page editable when user click on the page and hold their mouse button for one second.
          // This trick allows translators and writers to preview their work.

